# Why ???



## Finney (Mar 9, 2005)

Why do I suddenly find myself wanting a Weber Summit D6 (either Gold or Platinum)?  :roll: 
I never wanted a gas grill before  ...  Just charcoal.


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2005)

It might have helped... but I was already getting there.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 9, 2005)

Chris, it's a nice grill but for the money I would look at a TEC.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 9, 2005)

Boy, I thought Larry's avatar was scary....... :ack:


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2005)

I wouldn't... buch of infra-red crap.  Might as well cook with heat lamps. :-D 

Damn man... Your avatar keeps getting scarier and scarier.  :-D    :badgrin:  :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Chris, see if they will discount for 2. I am looking at the same 1!


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2005)

You want the Gold or the Platinum?

Would you settle for a 'B' or does it have to be the 'D' ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2005)

Gold D for me please!


----------

